# Turquoise, staved turned vessel



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

When I started this one, I blew the top1/2 to pieces. I didn't let it get the best of me this time though. Somewhere around 640 pieces. The woods are Tigrillo (Very toxic I found out)Curly Maple, Walnut & Turqouise inlace. Please enjoy.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is fantistic! I have always been impressed with the artistry in lathe work.

George


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

I really like the look of the staves, beautiful wood you have there. I'm still trying to build my courage up to try a staved vessle, just haven't had the nerve to work on it yet.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

A beautiful work of art , congratulations .


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Your skills remind me that I may, one day, turn something so beautiful.

Truly awesome.

p


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks very much everyone. For calculating the angles for a staved turning, I use the charts in Malcolm Tibbetts book on segmented turning. Probably the most advanced book on segmenting there is. Truly a must have book. I plan on making a similar one to this for a contest I'll be entering. I'll keep my fingers crosse:thumbsup:d.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

If any of you want to try a staved turning, I recommend picking up Malcolm Tibbetts book. There's a section in the back that gives you almost any angle and number of staves you might want to try. In addition, if I can be of any help, let me know. Malcolms book is almost like taking a college course in advanced segmented turning. He really goes into detail on many techniques.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

That's an excellent piece!! I have Malcolm's book & it does have lots of info on segmenting.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is simply stunning.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Beautiful piece as always Bill. Always enjoy seeing your work.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

My stars, that is a masterpiece!!! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Man, I'm glad I clicked on this thread. Very impressive to say the least. Thanks for sharing this one.


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

You guys are too kind. Thank you very much. I'm starting on another one similar to this one. I'll be putting it in a contest called beauty & the beast. It will be the beauty end of it. I'll get back to you on the beast.:thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Bill Wyko said:


> I'll get back to you on the beast.:thumbsup:


Will they accept a team entry? You've got the beauty end of it covered superbly, but I can definitely save you some effort for the other ...


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

"Beautiful". You have some major talent. Care to send some my way?:yes: Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

*Stunning*

Bill, this is exceptional work, inside and out. Thanks for sharing and inspiring. :smile:


----------



## Bill Wyko (Feb 25, 2011)

duncsuss said:


> Will they accept a team entry? You've got the beauty end of it covered superbly, but I can definitely save you some effort for the other ...


 
LMAO. If anyone is interested in being in the contest PM me. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Bill I got his book*



Bill Wyko said:


> Thanks very much everyone. For calculating the angles for a staved turning, I use the charts in Malcolm Tibbetts book on segmented turning. Probably the most advanced book on segmenting there is. Truly a must have book. I plan on making a similar one to this for a contest I'll be entering. I'll keep my fingers crosse:thumbsup:d.


I'm not a "turner" although I have an old 13" South Bend metal lathe and have made some chips with it. I give you guys big creds for being able to turn all the beautiful woods, opposing grains, weird materials etc...an no chip out. :thumbsup:
The book is fabulous and contains tip on woodworking in general and for segmented trun specifically. I recommend it to anyone intertested in woodworking just to broaden their knowledge base.....Thanks a lot for bringing it to my attention. :yes: bill


----------



## bmapple123 (Jan 29, 2012)

where do you buy your inlace, just curious?


----------



## dancarver (Dec 3, 2011)

Very nice:thumbup:


----------

